
Show HN: What happens when 2 emojicons met in a bar? - pmcpinto
https://twitter.com/twoemojicons
======
pmcpinto
Hi everyone, I just created this Twitter Bot that shares some wacky
conversations in an imaginary world where two Emojicons met in a bar.

Any feedback is welcomed. Thanks (ง ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)ง

